# Animatronic Mechanisms



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I put together a short video showing some of the Animatronic mechs that I built for my presentation at HauntX. Maybe it will spark the creative juices and get us all building again!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Awesome video Steve. it's sure to be a success! I can't get over how natural Big Red's movements are now. Wow, just WOW!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice!
Now off to build something :lolkin:


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! 
It was a lot of fun building all of the different mechanisms. I tried to use as many different motors, materials and mechanisms as possible to show the wide variety of choices you have when building props.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

If only I know how to do 1/4 of any of that and I'd be happy.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Great Job Steve... as usual. I gotta get to next year's show!

Regards,
Lightman


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Wish I could attend - maybe next year. Nice video Steve - must catch up soon.


----------

